# Sky Sports & ESPN



## nevmac (Jan 26, 2012)

not for me but for a friend... obviously!!

Is there anyway of getting Sky Sports & ESPN from the uk in Canada.
My friend wants to watch the all the rugby that these channels show.

Any ideas??


----------

